# Dental work for cats?



## Kat

I want to get both of my cats dentals. My 7 year old female Kiichi isnt too bad, her teeth have always been decent. But my male Sam who just turned 3 has always had really bad gums and teeth. i adopted him when he was 6 months old and he already had gingivitis and bad teeth. But now that hes 3, hes obviosuly gotten worse. I've thought about dentals in the past but never really looked into it too much until now. Im assuming someone on this forum has had a cat who needed a dental cleaning done at one time or another. 

How much do dentals usually cost? What should I look for in a good vet for dental work? Iv been calling around, but no vets will quote me over the phone which is lame, they want me to bring my cats in for a physical first. I wouldnt get it done where I live because the vets in my area are ridiculously over priced, I would most likely go to either Toronto or Brantford. 

Iv tried switching my cats to raw, but its nearly impossible, and at this point, brushing wont do anything, especially for Sam, they both need their teeth scaled, and Im sure some of Sams teeth would have to be extracted. Any info any of you might have on dental would be so helpful!


----------



## MollyWoppy

Thank you for asking these questions. Must admit that they have sort of flitted through my brain a few times lately. I have no idea how you managed to get a good look at your cats teeth though, you must be brave, that's all I can say.
I have no idea if Windy's teeth (3-1/2 yo) are good or bad, but when she yawns, her breath does smell a touch which is concerning. She won't switch over to raw either, and as for brushing them? Well, lets just say that I'd rather go 10 rounds with a chain saw!
So, when our next physical is done, in May next year, I'll probably be doing what you are doing now, asking for a cat dental, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Kat

Yeah, its difficult to look in a cat mouth. They do snap at my hand sometimes, espcially Kiichi, she starts growling lol. But I need to look. I have tried brushing their teeth in the past, but it got too scary, they would bite down really hard on the brush and would almost get my hand, and would scratch the hell out of my arms, so I gave up on that.

I used to always thing, oh its just their mouth that is gross. I didnt know until like last year or so that it can cause pretty much anywhere in their body to get an infection and even death. I worry especially with Sam since his mouth is sooooo bad. I was just looking at pictures of dental work and tooth extractions, and it freaked me out lol. 

At this point, I am willing to pay the money. I want to move out on my own by next summer, so it would be best to do it now so I dont rob my wallet when Im on my own lol.


----------



## werecatrising

It probably depends on where you live, but at the hospital I work at you are looking at around $300- more if there are a bunch of extractions. That includes blood work and IV fluids.


----------



## DaneMama

I would say $300 is a good, average price as well (dental, blood work and iv). If a vet clinic won't give you a base price estimate for a dental before they see your cat they aren't worth your time either. I will say that dentals are one of the hardest things to quote on because it's not until you're in the mouth scaling and cleaning each individual tooth that you know how things are going to be. Extractions are the things that will drastically change your bill. You can always tell the vet to call before doing extractions (but make sure you give the best number because it's so irritating when we've got an animal under and can't get a hold of the owner).

As far as what to look for...not much extra. Most vets make the most of their money from dental cleanings and because of that most vet clinics are well experienced in dental work.


----------



## CorgiPaws

I had Ellie's done over the summer and I paid $280 for everything, that's blood panel, cleaning, and IV. Hers weren't that bad, and no extractions necessary. She's five years old or so and hadn't had it done before.


----------



## Kat

Yeah, I knew that they wouldnt be able to quote me exact. I called three vets yesterday who do dental work, and all 3 of them would not give me a starting quote. It was so annoying, I was telling them I obviously dont expect an exact quote, but they have to have a starting price. There are two places in Guelph Im going to call on Monday, maybe they will quote me. One of them is the vet university, and the other is a dental vet clinic.


----------



## DaneMama

Dental procedures do have a base price based on whether its a dog or cat. Cat dentals are typically cheaper overall, base price as well as extractions. 

Maybe tell the receptionists you call saying that you will only go to them if they give a quote over the phone. If they don't, then you 100% wont go to them. If they do, there's a chance you will. Or ask to speak to a hospital manager about it.


----------



## Kat

There are two clinics in Simcoe, Ontario who start dental cleanings at $100 for cats. My friend goes to one as it is her regular vet and she says they are amazing. The one clinic even works with a greyhound rescue for teeth cleaning. Apparently there is a one month waiting list to even get an appointment because they do so many dental cleanings. I would rather make the one hour drive then pay a minimum of $350 for each cat at a local vet!


----------



## werecatrising

I always question things when the prices are too low. Do you know what exactly you get for the $100?


----------



## Kat

I havent contacted them yet, but my friend says she thinks it includes everything. The reason its cheap is because its in Simcoe, their vets are really cheap, but good. The vets in Simcoe and Brantford are the ones that all the animals rescues work with, so since they get so much business, they can afford to drop their prices, and its a low income area for the residents too. But I will be calling and asking them, just havent gotten around to it yet.


----------



## monkeys23

It was about $300 (with 4 extractions) at my vet when Missy had her last dental four years ago. She needs another, but I just don't have the cash right now. She's started going out and hunting at my parent's so at least they are getting some scrubbing when she eats stuff, I've seen a marked improvement actually. She still needs a dental soon though!


----------

